# England football



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Still not got a clue ,,which way were we kicking ?,,


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Does it, and would it ever, matter.
p-c
PS Go away for seven weeks and when we come back there is still football interrupting the other halfs tv programmes!


----------

